# Weird SMS from MOI



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

A lot of people I know received the following text message from MOI today.

*"accompany who is kind to you no to drugs"*

It makes no sense whatsoever. Anyone have any idea what the story behind this is?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

uberkoen said:


> A lot of people I know received the following text message from MOI today. "accompany who is kind to you no to drugs" It makes no sense whatsoever. Anyone have any idea what the story behind this is?


I received it. Very random! It's got to be from Ministry of the Interior.


----------



## woot79 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the same text. I heard on the radio it's part of their "drug awareness" campaign. Kind of funny.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Suspect that in Arabic it would make more sense, it'll just be a literal translation by some desk jockey.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Most of us thought it was from a prostitute.


----------



## littlemissheartsDXB (Jun 19, 2014)

Glad it wasn't just me who got this or thought it was strange!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Well I didn't get it, so they are probably sending only to people whom they suspect are linked to drug dealers and drug (ab)users...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I got this too :lol:


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm feeling left out - was it on DU or Etisalat?


----------



## leavesnext (Sep 9, 2013)

As mentioned by LesFroggitts, the message makes sense in Arabic. In Arabic it says:

رافق من بك رافق.... لا للمخدرات

Basically the message is supposed to urge you to avoid bad company and stick with good people, and it urges you to say no to drugs. The message has some rhythm in Arabic, but of course it makes no sense when translated into English.

I have received the SMS in Arabic on my Etisalat number, but did not receive it on my Du number.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Got ours on our Etisalat numbers but not on our Du phones!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

So it looks like those of us on Du are not seen to be junkies


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

Another case of Google Translator?

It is translated as:
Befriend those who are friendly (kind) to you......say no drugs.
Basically if someone is your true friend they would not be giving you drugs.

This is badly done. Should have been thought of in English, and accompanied a website or something.

Anyways, I think if someone has fallen into the vicious cycle of drugs, the last thing will deter is a weird SMS.

They need help, support and understanding.


----------

